# Позвоночник и рост, нужна ваша помощь



## Мария Павловна (13 Мар 2007)

Уважаеме посетители, врачи! У меня следующая проблема Мой сын ( ему 21 год) для увеличения роста делает ежедневные висы на турнике и брусьях с отягощением. Так же сын практикует висы вниз головой на перекладине с грузом в руках. Он где-то услышал, что  если каждый день висеть по 15 мин. с  грузом можно подрасти в год на 6 см. 

Я очень люблю своего сына и всецело поддерживаю его в его занятиях, тем более что он у меня небольшого роста, но  боюсь, как бы  он не повредил себе позвоночник. 

Скажите, пожалуйста, как эти висы могут повлиять на здоровья сына? Действительно ли возможно  висами с отягощением увеличить рост и  вытянуть позвоночник на несколько сантиметров? Как эти висы могут повлиять на его позвоночник ?   

Заранее благодарна  за ответ  и любую информацию по этому вопросу.


----------



## Helen (13 Мар 2007)

Конечно, в среднем, к 21-23-25 годам завершается формирование позвоночника и прекращается рост, однако у каждого человека индивидуально эти сроки могут иметь отклонения.

В вертебрологии имеются такие понятия как показатели зрелости скелета (клинические и рентгенологические), которые отражают степень завершенности роста позвоночника. Это тесты Risser and Tanner, их определяет вертебролог, необходима рентгенография позвоночника.

Если формирование позвоночника еще не завершено, то рост может еще увеличиться. Не уверена, помогут ли эти упражнения увеличить рост, однако имеются достоверные сведения, что полноценное  (возможно усиленное) питание, занятия такими видами спорта, как плавание, могут увеличить рост в этом периоде.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (13 Мар 2007)

Я правильно поняла, что он висит вниз головой с грузом по 15 минут?


----------



## Ronaldinho7 (13 Мар 2007)

Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> Я правильно поняла, что он висит вниз головой с грузом по 15 минут?


Видите Ирина чего только люди не делают,чтобы подрасти.  И те кто *действительно*  этого хотят добиваются результатов.Пример одного человека я Вам уже приводил.aiwan


----------



## Анатолий (13 Мар 2007)

Скажите, какой рост у Вашего ребенка?
Не факт, что при висении с грузом он сможет подрасти.
Helen, права! Формирование позвоночника может и не завершено.
А вот навредить я думаю, он себе сможет. 
Не всегда полезны растягивания мышечно-фасциального корсета, не нужно разбалтывать и растягивать без видимых причин позвоночник.
 Висение полезно при некоторых заболеваниях или разные вытяжения позвоночника, но только в лечебных целях и правильно подобранных для каждого пациента, все подбирается  индивидуально и под контролем врача специалиста.


----------

